# Pacnet (sea fiber) Bought by Telestra (Australia) for $697 million USD



## drmike (Dec 26, 2014)

Australian telecom giant Telestra just agreed to buy sea fiber company Pacnet for $697 million USD.

Pacnet brings 100 POPs and Asian datacenter presence.

Interesting note, Pacnet is only foreign company licensed by Chinese government to provider network services in China.

This deal is face value much less a prior deal of $1 billion offer in 2008 from Telkom Indonesia.

[source: http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/focus/archive/2014/12/telstra-pays-697-subsea-cable-operator-pacnet]


----------



## comXyz (Dec 26, 2014)

Chinese goverment Father: "Hey, take 1 billion then make my son happy"

"Sure!"


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 26, 2014)

It shows this for me - http://i.imgur.com/ZbtzLYh.png


----------



## comXyz (Dec 26, 2014)

VenexCloud_Huiren said:


> It shows this for me - http://i.imgur.com/ZbtzLYh.png


The correct link: http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/focus/archive/2014/12/telstra-pays-697-subsea-cable-operator-pacnet


----------



## trewq (Dec 26, 2014)

Telstra


----------



## splitice (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice to see the NBN money being well spent!


----------



## Steven F (Dec 26, 2014)

What capacity does the undersea fiber have?


----------



## William (Dec 26, 2014)

as always 50x100GE projected.


----------

